# My favorite flashlight(sentimental)...Tekna 2D w/ battery indicator :-)



## DDS (Oct 3, 2006)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v166/dmbtraders/143_4317Medium.jpg




I know this is not high tech but to me it is my favorite flashlight. Sure, it isn't very bright and it's big and bulky and plastic but I love this light! It has been used in my car(s) for many years and has never let me down. I bought this light at the same time I bought a Kel-Light. I really enjoy this light for the following reasons:
- very lightweight for its size.
- IMHO, very aesthetically pleasing.
- excellent fit/finish, quality build.
- battery life indicator, * used all the time *
- one handed lever selector for spot/flood.
- larger than normal head for a nicer beam size.
- just plain feels great in my hand (very well balanced).

I have a many more flashlights with more bells and whistles but none of them "touches" me as much as this old faithful. It has many old memories from usage over the years. Thanks for allowing me to share with you :-! Dave


----------



## tebore (Oct 3, 2006)

So how does the indicator work?

If she's still good you should treat her a few upgrades like a UCL lens, LOP aluminium reflector and a new bulb. You know a few small things that will let it run with the big dogs of today.


----------



## DDS (Oct 3, 2006)

tebore: Thanks for the reply. When you depress the red switch button lightly it lights up either a green(good charge), yellow(I/2 depleted)or red(low) window. I make a habit of checking it periodically by dpressing the button. I have always kept it on the "green" level.

I recently posted a topic on how to improve my light. One of the replies was to convert to a SMJED?? I wasn't sure if heat would be a problem. I read recently that the Mag LED conversion decreases power to the LED quite early when it senses heat buildup( I guess poor heat sink?). 

Do you think the parts you mentioned would be available for my head size? If so, would you be so kind to give me some links or sources that I can check out? I am pretty much just a user and haven't ever done any mods.

Thanks! Dave


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Oct 3, 2006)

For the UCL (ultra clear lens) you can try http://www.flashlightlens.com/products.htm. Just measure the diameter of your stock plastic lens. Or you can try a mineral glass lens available from watch makers, I think it's equivalent to a UCL.

For the bulb... I would use a Xenon gas filled bulb either the Maglite Magnum-star or the Rayovac equivalent. The Rayovac xenon bulb is available at Walmart. You'd have to get the 2.4V or 2 cell bulb. 

For something even brighter, pick up a 6xAA to 2xD cell converter from Fivemega (a CPF member) and upgrade the bulb to either a 6 cell Xenon or a overdriven 5 cell Krypton. You'll be able to stick with all the stock parts as heat will not yet be an issue (well at least on the stock Maglites). This will give you the brightness of a 6D Maglite in your favorite 2D light.

Stick with the stock reflector if beam quality and/or shape are good as is.


----------



## DDS (Oct 3, 2006)

bimemrboy318: Thanks for all the great info. I just removed the head of my light and and checked the bulb. It is a Philips Krypton PR102, 2.4V. I have no clue on how to remove the lens though. Being plastic , I am wondering if it was glued since even with a bear grip, I am unable to turn it(and don't no if it screws on anyway??) Any ideas? If I can't remove the outer "rim" portion, if I change the bulb to a Maglite magnum star, will it harm the stock lens?(it appears to be plastic). Is the Mag bulb a step up from the Krypton? If I were to do a fivemega conversion would that harm a plastic lens? Thanks for your help ! Dave
PS: There must be some way to remove the lens if it were to break and needed replacement??


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Oct 3, 2006)

A Xenon bulb is an upgrade from the Krypton bulb. So yes, you should get a bit more output but the color will be whiter. The Fivemega adapter using 6xAAs with a 6 cell Xenon bulb on a Maglite 2D works without harming the plastice lens. But I'm not sure about your light. I'll measure my 2D mag later and see how far the lens is from the bulb.

If the plastic lens is "glued" in... you could tyr to pry and break is out of the rim. You'd still be able to use a glass lens but would need to use a very small amount of silicon caulk to adhere the new glass one. 

First, get a Xenon 2.4V bulb from Walmart and see if it's enough ($3). If you want more... try the UCL or a Borofloat lens from flashlightlens.com ($5-7 + shipping). Then try the Fivemega 6xAA adapter last with some new bulbs ($18 adapter + $3 bulb).

All of the above is if you want to try incandescent mods. LED mods are a whole different story. For LED... I'd first try the SMJLED drop in bulb. Or get a Maglite 2 cell LED drop in. You'll have to first make sure it will fit as the Maglite version is just a bit longer than a standard bulb.


----------



## DDS (Oct 3, 2006)

If you look at my pic you can see that the "rim" portion in front of the knurling appears to have a seam where it is either glued or screwed(tightly). Since it is plastic, it appears to be molded in one piece but they would have never been able to insert the lens in. It has to be inserted from the inside where the outter rim would then retain it. I might try the SMJLED route after changing to a Xenon bulb first. I may post on another sub-forum about the lens removal in case someone else has this light. I appreciate your informative feedback! Dave


----------



## tebore (Oct 3, 2006)

I looked at your picture again. Looks like at the rim there they put the lens in then glued it. I had a light that glued the section on like I just describe. If you're careful you can freeze it and use a belt wrench to break the seal. 

The PR SMJLED would be a great upgrade however it's not as bright as a Xenon bulb. Heat is not a problem with the SMJLED.


----------



## DDS (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks, that 's what I was thinking...glued in. I'm going to just leave it alone and try the different bulb upgrades.


----------



## Gene (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi DDS,
I bought a yellow one years ago and I agree with you completely. It's a quality built light and the battery life indicator worked great. My best friend and sailing partner also really liked it so I gave it to him. He still uses it to this day. Thanks for the memories!


----------



## DDS (Oct 12, 2006)

Gene: Thanks for the comments! Sometimes the "oldies but goodies" hold a special place for you. I'll alwyas enjoy this flashlight


----------



## Kirk (Oct 30, 2006)

DDS,
I would not use any battery adapters that raise the voltage above 3 volts or you might ruin the battery-life indicator! Just go with a Xenon or Halogen bulb and couple of new D cells and you're good to go.
Kirk


----------



## DDS (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, Kirk! I just ordered a Magnum Star Xenon for it.
Dave


----------



## thunderlight (Oct 31, 2006)

Have a question about these. I obtained a similar used model for $3 at a thrift store. The model I obtained did not have the battery indicator. 

The focusing mechanism worked in the sense that the bulb did move back and forward, however, the range of motion did not allow the bulb to reach the focal point from what I could tell from the beam.

The mechanism appeared to be alright, quite a wide range of forward and backward movement on the part of the bulb and the lever moved from one side to the other. So, it did not appear that there was anything broken.

I tried a number of bulbs and none of them came to a sharp focus with a properly focused central spot. The alignment was correct in the sense that the central hotspot/black hole was at the center.

Just wondering if this is typical of this light or whether the light needs to be fixed to adjust the range of bulb movement. Note that it is possible that the model I obtained is some sort of knockoff since it had no markings whatsoever on it.


----------



## DDS (Oct 31, 2006)

Sounds like you have a knockoff. Mine clearly has the Tekna name raised on the butt end with red lettering. My beam has a nice hotspot if you adjust it slightly to the right of the levers left most position. You may want to try frosting the bulb and see if there is an improvement. Many forumites have had great success with this. Do a search for bulb frosting. Hope this helps! Dave


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Oct 31, 2006)

Cool light. I am another who has a soft spot for old Teknas.


----------



## thunderlight (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks DDS,

Still fiddling with it. Seems like putting something under the reflector may fix the problem, but not a priority project for the moment. The light, itself, may well be a knockoff.


----------



## DDS (Dec 7, 2006)

I tried a Magnum Star, frosted the bulb and didn't notice much improvement. Yesterday, I bought a Mag Led but unfortunately, it was too big. I got my old Legend 2D out and it fit fine. Boy, was I surprised by the wonderful improvement of the output. Wish I had tried this before! Much whiter and very wide, usable spillbeam. I'll have to use this setup for awhile to see how the heatsinking effects the reduction of output.


----------



## tron3 (Dec 30, 2006)

DDS said:


> I tried a Magnum Star, frosted the bulb and didn't notice much improvement. Yesterday, I bought a Mag Led but unfortunately, it was too big. I got my old Legend 2D out and it fit fine. Boy, was I surprised by the wonderful improvement of the output. Wish I had tried this before! Much whiter and very wide, usable spillbeam. I'll have to use this setup for awhile to see how the heatsinking effects the reduction of output.


 
Just do what I did with my old beloved Streamlight with 3 D-cells, get a Xenon bulb. Lots more light, and you still keep the "old relic" usable.


----------

